# Porsche pd3 lighter



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Anyone have this lighter? It's on elighters and it looks sweet. It has a hybrid flame like my fav. lighter the Xikar EX. Except the flame appears to be wider and more of the jet ratio which means it may fair better in a breeze. Not that I need another stinking lighter but I guess my life got bored again .

Porsche Design PD3 Grey Circular Flame Lighter : Elighters.com

There is a video of it. What do you think?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good looking lighter but I can't imagine that softish looking flame will stand up very well to the wind.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

TJB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have this lighter? It's on elighters and it looks sweet. It has a hybrid flame like my fav. lighter the Xikar EX. Except the flame appears to be wider and more of the jet ratio which means it may fair better in a breeze. Not that I need another stinking lighter but I guess my life got bored again .
> 
> There is a video of it. What do you think?


I love its simple yet elegant design. The flame is also notable.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

like the lighter, go for it! the flame seems strong in the video, probably will be able to stand moderate wind. 

plus, there is no such thing as too many lighters


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

i love the porsche pd9 lighters. i was also worried that the flame wouldn't be strong enough. take a look at the black label lighters. the Dictator and Presidente also use a torch that's not a regular torch. They call it a flat flame, but the best way to describe it is that it's similar to a paint brush. Supposedly it makes lighting a cigar much easier because of the wider flame, but it doesn't burn as hot as a normal torch.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

yellot00tr said:


> i love the porsche pd9 lighters. i was also worried that the flame wouldn't be strong enough. take a look at the black label lighters. the Dictator and Presidente also use a torch that's not a regular torch. They call it a flat flame, but the best way to describe it is that it's similar to a paint brush. Supposedly it makes lighting a cigar much easier because of the wider flame, but it doesn't burn as hot as a normal torch.


Cool I will look into these as well!


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

here's the link to some info about(the presidente) lighter from Cigar Aficionado-the Dictator has the same flame. I like the dictator better in terms of the style and design, but since they both have the same flame, it just comes down to preference.

Black Label El Presidente Flat Flame Lighter | Cigar Toy | Cigar Aficionado

Here's the link from elighters for the dictator:
Black Label "Dictator" Black Matte Flat Flame Lighter : Elighters.com

The new issue of Cigar Aficionado actually has a small article about the lighters under "The Good Life" section that goes into more detail about the lighters. Basically they like the lighter, they love the flame that it uses because of how much control you have over it due to the thickness, and they also say that it's much better in terms of how much butane it needs. Supposedly, if you smoke a cigar or two a day, it'll still last you two weeks before you need to refill. The reason i like it is because I normally use a soft flame bc i don't want to burn the wrapper at all. Torch lighters burn much hotter than a soft flame-like 200 degrees or more, so if the Black Label lighter burns much cooler than a standard torch, it would be exactly what i want in a lighter-windproof, wide flame, & burns cooler than a regular torch


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

If you're looking for a nice soft flame lighter, check out some of the St. Dupont replicas on Ebay. They go for about $60 and they're virtually the same. The ping on the replica even sounds better than my real Dupont.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

yellot00tr said:


> here's the link to some info about(the presidente) lighter from Cigar Aficionado-the Dictator has the same flame. I like the dictator better in terms of the style and design, but since they both have the same flame, it just comes down to preference.
> 
> Black Label El Presidente Flat Flame Lighter | Cigar Toy | Cigar Aficionado
> 
> ...


You know your stuff... Thanks a lot for the attention to detail. We think much alike!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

AndyJCL said:


> If you're looking for a nice soft flame lighter, check out some of the St. Dupont replicas on Ebay. They go for about $60 and they're virtually the same. The ping on the replica even sounds better than my real Dupont.


I will keep this in mind. I would like something with some wind resistance however. I like the idea of these black labels sounds like just the right combination for me. Thank you for be suggestion though. If I go to the lounge it would be fun to have one of these.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> If you're looking for a nice soft flame lighter, check out some of the St. Dupont replicas on Ebay. They go for about $60 and they're virtually the same. The ping on the replica even sounds better than my real Dupont.


this sounds interesting, have you seen one open? something that has a comparison of both?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I ordered the black label dictator in brushed silver. I will be sure to give it a review.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

TJB said:


> Well I ordered the black label dictator in brushed silver. I will be sure to give it a review.


Cant wait to see what u think about it. I def will be getting one of these at some point


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

AndyJCL said:


> If you're looking for a nice soft flame lighter, check out some of the St. Dupont replicas on Ebay. They go for about $60 and they're virtually the same. The ping on the replica even sounds better than my real Dupont.


No experience with this replica but for a great soft flame alternative consider the xikar exII. Great adjustable soft flame lighter and can be had around $30 on cbid.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

yellot00tr said:


> Cant wait to see what u think about it. I def will be getting one of these at some point


you got it!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

It will be here Monday. Lets see if its a gimmick or a cool unique toy...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

yellot00tr said:


> Cant wait to see what u think about it. I def will be getting one of these at some point


Well I got my review up. See what you think!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...429-black-label-el-dictator-lotus-review.html


----------

